# Скучать - существительное



## Zaika

Привет! Скажите, пожалуйста, как на русском можно выразить по-другому смысл фразы "я скучаю по маме".

1) Я испытываю чувство скуки по маме 
2) я испитываю чувство недостатка маминой любви 
3) его захватил момент нехватки маминого тепла 

Мне именно нужно найти правильный способ выразить это чувство, используя существительное.
Вышенаписанные фразы корректны?


----------



## HotIcyDonut

First is OK, but use of verbal noun "скука" in such sense is uncommon (we usually go with the verb). Just be careful, it might be misunderstood.

These days, we mostly use verbal noun "тоска" derived from verb "тосковать" used synonymously to "скучать". E.g. "I miss you" = "я скучаю по тебе" = "я тоскую по тебе". But even though uses of verbs are similar, uses of their respective verbal nouns aren't.

These days, "скука" is mostly used in a sense of "boredom" rather than "a feeling of missing something".

E.g. "этот фильм — такая скука" ("this movie is so boring"). We treat "скука" as if it was derived from construction "быть скучным" (to be boring) instead of "скучать по".

Occasionally, you may hear and there expressions like "скука по родине" or "скука по любимому человеку" (the meaning of missing you seek), but it's rare. The overwhelming majority of people will use "тоска" instead.

Your second suggestion is merely about lack of motherly love and may imply a different subtext: it probably might work as you intend with a proper prior context. But without it, it feels like a complaint by the speaker that his/her mother is just a bad one and she doesn't love her child enough (or doesn't love at all).

Your third sentence goes with the construction with "захватить", which has another sense:

"Его захватило чувство…" or "его захватил момент…" is more like a sudden change. Like "he suddenly felt such and such" (e.g. его захватила эйфория/его захватило возбуждение/его захватил страх). Also, "охватить" feels more natural in such cases, "захватить" is also possible, it's just rarer to see.

As for your very sentence, it sounds like he was going just fine without any motherly love, but then he, all of a sudden, felt like he feels lack of love after all. It's grammatically correct, but it sounds unnecessarily complicated and very awkward.

Go with the verbal noun, it's the safest option:

Испытываю скуку по маме
Испытываю чувство скуки по маме
Испытываю тоску по маме
Испытываю чувство тоски по маме; Чувствую скуку по маме
Чувствую тоску по маме
У меня тоска по маме
У меня скука по маме

Just don't forget about use of "скука" and possible confusions with "boredom".


----------



## nizzebro

Если вам нужно слово "нехватка/недостаток", то -
Я ощущаю/чувствую нехватку/недостаток маминого присутствия/любви/тепла. (Недостаток - скорее постоянная проблема, в отличие от 'временной' нехватки.)
Но надо отметить, что все подобные фразы с отглагольными существительными на русском звучат формально, они чрезмерно описательны и неестественны.
"Я скучаю по маме" - единственный разговорный вариант. Или - "мне не хватает мамы".


----------



## Awwal12

Живой русский (в отличие, например, от английского) вообще не особо склонен употреблять сложные конструкции с существительными там, где можно обойтись одним глаголом. (В английском, для сравнения, ситуация практически обратная: многие подобные глаголы оказываются книжными галлицизмами.)


----------



## Zaika

nizzebro said:


> Я ощущаю/чувствую нехватку/недостаток маминого присутствия/любви/тепла.


"Чувствую нехватку мамы" в смысле "мне не хватает мамы" правильно или надо обязательно добавлять "любви/тепла"?


----------



## Olya34

"Чувствую нехватку мамы" звучит настолько по-казённому, по-канцелярски, что кажется пародией на какого-нибудь чиновника, разучившегося изъясняться человеческим языком. Смысл понятен, но в живой речи так никто не скажет. Скажут "не хватает".


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Мне именно нужно найти правильный способ выразить это чувство, используя существительное.


Не могли бы вы уточнить, почему вам нужно именно существительное? Возможно, тогда нам было бы легче вам помочь.


----------



## Zaika

HotIcyDonut said:


> "Его захватило чувство…" or "его захватил момент…" is more like a sudden change. Like "he suddenly felt such and such" (e.g. его захватила эйфория/его захватило возбуждение/его захватил страх). Also, "охватить" feels more natural in such cases, "захватить" is also possible, it's just rarer to see.


Мне нужно перевести с итальянского на русский один текст, где персонаж находится прямо в таком состоянии, которое очень хорошо HotIcyDonut описал. На итальянском языке выражение "gli è preso un attacco di mammite" звучит примерно "его охватил всплеск/момент нехватки мамы" или что-то наподобие, что я не могу выразить.


----------



## Maroseika

Насколько я понимаю, именно слова "скучать" здесь нет, имеется в виду некое сильное чувство. Поэтому, если это подходит по смыслу, я бы предложил "его охватила тоска по маме".


----------



## Zaika

Да, "mammite" это именно скука или тоска по маме. Спасибо всем!


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Да, "mammite" это именно скука или тоска по маме. Спасибо всем!


Having checked this old thread about It. _mammite_, I'd say now that it is not exactly тоска по маме. In general, Russian тоска seems to me too "strong" word than just a baby feeling of wanting mama. Although maybe it really fits in your context, for example, when they are parted for a long time and cannot meet again, or the mother died, or their relations have hopelessly broken etc.


----------



## nizzebro

Он внезапно почувствовал, что скучает по маме
Он внезапно заскучал/затосковал по маме
Ему вдруг стало скучно/грустно/одиноко без мамы
Ему вдруг захотелось к маме ('мамочке' будет ещё саркастичней)

Существительные "скука" и "тоска" в любой конструкции будут звучать или неуклюже или слишком серьёзно.
'Тоска', как заметил Maroseika, как существительное означает болезненное чувство,  в этом контексте - такое, когда вам долгое время не суждено видеть близкого человека.
'Скука' практически "зарезервировано" для состояния, когда нет интересного занятия, когда однообразие ощущений. Из-за этого возникает диссонанс - 'охватила скука по маме' звучит как склейка: 'охватила скука' (=стало скучно, зевает от скуки) + скука по маме (=скучать по маме).


----------



## Olya34

Соглашусь, "стало скучно", "охватила скука" несут смысл "нечем заняться" (annoiarsi). Это звучит так, будто мама героя всё время развлекала, а теперь он не знает, чем себя занять.


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> baby feeling of wanting mama.


Можно такое детское чувство каком-нибудь образом выразить на русском?


----------



## nizzebro

Zaika said:


> Можно такое детское чувство каком-нибудь образом выразить на русском?


Его потянуло к матери.


----------



## Maroseika

Zaika said:


> Можно такое детское чувство каком-нибудь образом выразить на русском?


Хорошо бы понять контекст.


----------



## Zaika

Maroseika said:


> Хорошо бы понять контекст.


Маленький сын, в течение игры с другими детьми, иногда возвращается к маме и проявляет ей чувство тоски по маме, но, как только получает от неё знак любви, успокаивается и продолжает играть без нее.


----------



## Maroseika

Тогда тоска, конечно, не подходит - по тому, кто рядом, не тоскуют.
Но мне, честно говоря, все ещё непонятно, зачем этот мальчик подбегает к маме.
Убедиться, что она ещё здесь?
Получить одобрение, поддержку?
Показать, что у него все в порядке?
Просто обнять, потому что он ее очень любит и ему нравится часто показывать свою любовь?
Трудно подобрать точные слова, не зная, что им движет: страх, любовь, неуверенность, экспансивность и т.д.


----------



## Zaika

Мальчик из-за неуверенности ищет скорее всего одобрение и поддержку от мамы, поэтому у него такая сильная привязанность к ней. Думаю, что такое детское чувство можно просто назвать "желание мамы".


----------



## Maroseika

По-русски "желание мамы" звучит странно и непонятно. Я бы сказал примерно так, как вы описали:

Маленький мальчик, играя с другими детьми, часто подбегает к маме, чтобы получить одобрение и поддержку (чтобы она его приласкала).


----------



## Vovan

Zaika said:


> "его охватил всплеск/момент нехватки мамы"


Его (снова) охватило сильное желание оказаться рядом с мамой.

_Для детей шестого или восьмого месяца кормление ночью – не просто утоление голода, а желание побыть рядом с мамой.  _​_На мгновение я ощущаю совершенно иррациональное желание оказаться рядом с мамой.  _​(Примеры из  Интернета.)​​В академической психологии, кстати, можно встретить термин "приступ сепарационной тревоги", т.е. тревоги, возникающей при разлуке, пусть и совсем недолгой. 
_Собаки могут страдать от сепарационной тревоги в любое время, но из-за ограничительных мер, введенных в связи с пандемией COVID-19, эта проблема может стать еще более распространенной. _(Источник.)​


----------



## Olya34

А я соглашусь с *Maroseika*, лучше в переводе написать, что он фактически делал и что было видно наблюдателю, чем подбирать слова для того, что он в это время чувствовал. "Ребёнок подбегал к матери приласкаться". Просто и понятно. А все эти "ощутил желание мамы" и тому подобное звучат неестественно для живой речи, как для учебника по психологии.


----------

